# Hi Everyone!



## DumpTrump (Sep 18, 2017)

Hello! I'm glad I found this board. I'm a 36 year old female teacher from South Dakota and I've greatly...well, enjoyed may not be the best word, but am heavily involved in national politics. I am a democrat but for many many years, I was a republican, which has been an interesting shift. I look forward to getting to know you guys!


----------



## Peach (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Hello! I'm glad I found this board. I'm a 36 year old female teacher from South Dakota and I've greatly...well, enjoyed may not be the best word, but am heavily involved in national politics. I am a democrat but for many many years, I was a republican, which has been an interesting shift. I look forward to getting to know you guys!



Nice to meet you, I am an attorney in Florida, also a Democrat.


----------



## aaronleland (Sep 18, 2017)

Hi. I'm Aaron, and I'm an alcoholic. 

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 18, 2017)

You are not opening yourself up for bipartisan dialogue with that User Name.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 18, 2017)

Welcome aboard..
Always good to see fresh meat.


----------



## aaronleland (Sep 18, 2017)

Jackson said:


> You are not opening yourself up for bipartisan dialogue with that User Name.



Yeah. Because your user name matters at USMB.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 18, 2017)

Public School Teachers Behind Violent Antifa Group


----------



## Jackson (Sep 18, 2017)

aaronleland said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > You are not opening yourself up for bipartisan dialogue with that User Name.
> ...


Everything a poster says matters.  Especially User Names where they self describe themselves.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 18, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Public School Teachers Behind Violent Antifa Group


Correction...The Union is behind them.  Down with Teacher Unions!


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 18, 2017)

Welcome. If I may ask what was it that made you change from GOP to DEM? FYI I am a lifelong IND.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Hello! I'm glad I found this board. I'm a 36 year old female teacher from South Dakota and I've greatly...well, enjoyed may not be the best word, but am heavily involved in national politics. I am a democrat but for many many years, I was a republican, which has been an interesting shift. I look forward to getting to know you guys!





> If You Are Not a Liberal at 25, You Have No Heart. If You Are Not a Conservative at 35 You Have No Brain


 You must be a member of the NEA.  What I don't understand is that the liberals have turned a woman into a victim, yet you still vote for them.  Why would you want a man with boobs, (but a penis and testicles),  to be considered a woman like you?

Oh well, welcome to the board.  Prepare to get dirty, as a lot of mud gets slung around here.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Hello! I'm glad I found this board. I'm a 36 year old female teacher from South Dakota and I've greatly...well, enjoyed may not be the best word, but am heavily involved in national politics. I am a democrat but for many many years, I was a republican, which has been an interesting shift. I look forward to getting to know you guys!


----------



## Muhammed (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Hello! I'm glad I found this board. I'm a 36 year old female teacher from South Dakota and I've greatly...well, enjoyed may not be the best word, but am heavily involved in national politics. I am a democrat but for many many years, I was a republican, which has been an interesting shift. I look forward to getting to know you guys!


This board is full of TDS sufferers so you should feel right at home here.


----------



## DumpTrump (Sep 18, 2017)

Jackson said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...




....You take yourself VERY seriously, don't you? I stand by my user name - it's a philosophy I've adopted. You can like it..or not.


----------



## DumpTrump (Sep 18, 2017)

MarathonMike said:


> Welcome. If I may ask what was it that made you change from GOP to DEM? FYI I am a lifelong IND.



I saw the party go insane. Basic fiscal conservatism was taken over by utter insanity - the party of compassionate conservatives turned into a vicious, petty and flat out mean mob that was only concerned with rabidly protecting their piece of the pie. Really, my views never changed - but the party sure did and I refused to go along with the clown car.


----------



## DumpTrump (Sep 18, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Public School Teachers Behind Violent Antifa Group



LOL. Yeah. Okay. Tell me, was it Antifa that ran a car into a crowd of people..? Or showed up in para-military gear and automatic weapons?


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Public School Teachers Behind Violent Antifa Group
> ...



Introduction thread only


----------



## OldLady (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Public School Teachers Behind Violent Antifa Group
> ...


Welcome DT.  You're probably gonna hear it now about the difference between automatic and semi-automatic weapons, ad nauseum.


----------



## aaronleland (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...



Whoa! Watch the strong language. Children post here.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> ....You take yourself VERY seriously, don't you? I stand by my user name - it's a philosophy I've adopted. You can like it..or not.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Hello! I'm glad I found this board. I'm a 36 year old female teacher from South Dakota and I've greatly...well, enjoyed may not be the best word, but am heavily involved in national politics. I am a democrat but for many many years, I was a republican, which has been an interesting shift. I look forward to getting to know you guys!


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Hello! I'm glad I found this board. I'm a 36 year old female teacher from South Dakota and I've greatly...well, enjoyed may not be the best word, but am heavily involved in national politics. I am a democrat but for many many years, I was a republican, which has been an interesting shift. I look forward to getting to know you guys!


Welcome aboard.

Were you a Hillary supporter?


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Public School Teachers Behind Violent Antifa Group
> ...


I was just kidding lol
Should i assume you support the violent ANTIFA group? 
You obviously dont know what automatic weapons are. lol


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Hello! I'm glad I found this board. I'm a 36 year old female teacher from South Dakota and I've greatly...well, enjoyed may not be the best word, but am heavily involved in national politics. I am a democrat but for many many years, I was a republican, which has been an interesting shift. I look forward to getting to know you guys!



Welcome to the Board

We've been called the epicenter of the Alt Right movement and that's probably accurate. We love and support Uncle Vlad for saving the Republic; he's a hero on par with Lafayette and for the same reason.

You should know that 98% of the USMB Liberal posting is done by fewer that 3 individual who post under numerous sock accounts


----------



## aaronleland (Sep 18, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > Hello! I'm glad I found this board. I'm a 36 year old female teacher from South Dakota and I've greatly...well, enjoyed may not be the best word, but am heavily involved in national politics. I am a democrat but for many many years, I was a republican, which has been an interesting shift. I look forward to getting to know you guys!
> ...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 18, 2017)

aaronleland said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 18, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > Hello! I'm glad I found this board. I'm a 36 year old female teacher from South Dakota and I've greatly...well, enjoyed may not be the best word, but am heavily involved in national politics. I am a democrat but for many many years, I was a republican, which has been an interesting shift. I look forward to getting to know you guys!
> ...


----------



## DumpTrump (Sep 18, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > Hello! I'm glad I found this board. I'm a 36 year old female teacher from South Dakota and I've greatly...well, enjoyed may not be the best word, but am heavily involved in national politics. I am a democrat but for many many years, I was a republican, which has been an interesting shift. I look forward to getting to know you guys!
> ...




Not a very enthusiastic one... she was no Obama, but look at the alternative..


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome. If I may ask what was it that made you change from GOP to DEM? FYI I am a lifelong IND.
> ...


Did this happen last year or before that?


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


----------



## DumpTrump (Sep 18, 2017)

MarathonMike said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



It happened around 2006 for me. I can't believe we have someone worse than Bush... yet here we are!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Hello! I'm glad I found this board. I'm a 36 year old female teacher from South Dakota and I've greatly...well, enjoyed may not be the best word, but am heavily involved in national politics. I am a democrat but for many many years, I was a republican, which has been an interesting shift. I look forward to getting to know you guys!



Hello,

So what shade of _Socks_ are you wearing?


----------



## DumpTrump (Sep 18, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > Hello! I'm glad I found this board. I'm a 36 year old female teacher from South Dakota and I've greatly...well, enjoyed may not be the best word, but am heavily involved in national politics. I am a democrat but for many many years, I was a republican, which has been an interesting shift. I look forward to getting to know you guys!
> ...




black with little blue stripes


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


What grade are you teaching?


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


Isn't it a little premature to make that determination?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...



Do you support the Alfalfa? You know the below Alfalfa?


----------



## Tilly (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...


'DumpTrump' is a philosophy?

And you teach???


----------



## skye (Sep 18, 2017)

Tilly said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...




I know what you mean


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 18, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > Hello! I'm glad I found this board. I'm a 36 year old female teacher from South Dakota and I've greatly...well, enjoyed may not be the best word, but am heavily involved in national politics. I am a democrat but for many many years, I was a republican, which has been an interesting shift. I look forward to getting to know you guys!
> ...



No, it ain't Jake.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 18, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > Hello! I'm glad I found this board. I'm a 36 year old female teacher from South Dakota and I've greatly...well, enjoyed may not be the best word, but am heavily involved in national politics. I am a democrat but for many many years, I was a republican, which has been an interesting shift. I look forward to getting to know you guys!
> ...


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

Yep! It's is a sock.


----------



## playtime (Sep 18, 2017)

_*there are friendlies here*_


----------



## Tilly (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Hello! I'm glad I found this board. I'm a 36 year old female teacher from South Dakota and I've greatly...well, enjoyed may not be the best word, but am heavily involved in national politics. I am a democrat but for many many years, I was a republican, which has been an interesting shift. I look forward to getting to know you guys!


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 18, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Yep! It's is a sock.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149884


I'm thinking it's deanrd or ScienceRocks. They both have a bad habit of changing their names after exposing themselves as idiots.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2017)

Tilly said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



*"DumpTrump' is a philosophy?"*

Yes Dump Trump is now incorporated in the Mickey Mouse Philosophy Degree, Mickey himself has graduated as illustrated by this picture:






Mickey was then sent out as a full member of the Antifa, but has had to be sent to a Re-Indoctrination Camp as he fucked up and thought he could cover his face with just ANYTHING, he missed the Memo: Must Cover Face With Black


----------



## DumpTrump (Sep 18, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...





High school... the better to indoctrinate young voters. That was Sarcasm but in sure some right winger will go there  - they can't help themselves.


----------



## DumpTrump (Sep 18, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep! It's is a sock.
> ...




I've missed some inside joke. That's okay. You know what they say about ASSumptions : )


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



*"What grade are you teaching?"*

This one:


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...



I liked the professor who was teaching future dead cops. The hell with politics.


----------



## DumpTrump (Sep 18, 2017)

You know it's absolutely made my day seeing some nut jobs loose their minds by simply existing. Its another reason I'm not a republican. The instinct to be viciously rude to a total stranger is pretty par for the course in that party. If Trump has shown us anything its the right's ability to turn on anyone that doesn't goose step to their tune.


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm now leaning towards ScienceRocks. lol


----------



## Tilly (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


Will you start a thread on the DumpTrump Philosophy?
I'd really like to know more about the DTP system and concepts.
Thanks!


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> You know it's absolutely made my day seeing some nut jobs loose their minds by simply existing. Its another reason I'm not a republican. The instinct to be viciously rude to a total stranger is pretty par for the course in that party. If Trump has shown us anything its the right's ability to turn on anyone that doesn't goose step to their tune.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 18, 2017)

She's a teacher, you morons.  She's not cussing.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...



I think it's a Bodecca


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


I sure hope you aren't  teaching english.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2017)

Tilly said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



*"Will you start a thread on the DumpTrump Philosophy?
I'd really like to know more about the DTP system and concepts.
Thanks!"*

It's basically this:


----------



## playtime (Sep 18, 2017)

who cares if he she it they are a sock.  if *you all *don't like them, i say more power to him her it them.


----------



## Eloy (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Hello! I'm glad I found this board. I'm a 36 year old female teacher from South Dakota and I've greatly...well, enjoyed may not be the best word, but am heavily involved in national politics. I am a democrat but for many many years, I was a republican, which has been an interesting shift. I look forward to getting to know you guys!


You will find all the posters here to be respectful and polite. Enjoy your visits.


----------



## DumpTrump (Sep 18, 2017)

playtime said:


> who cares if he she it they are a sock.  if *you all *don't like them, i say more power to him her it them.



The disapproval of jerks like these just tells me I'm living a good life  it's inspiring!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > who cares if he she it they are a sock.  if *you all *don't like them, i say more power to him her it them.
> ...



So are you playtime's Sock then?


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


_If nothing else, I like your taste in socks. Welcome to the forum._

_You strike me as someone who watches the TV news. Do you?_


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > who cares if he she it they are a sock.  if *you all *don't like them, i say more power to him her it them.
> ...


----------



## Tilly (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm thinking it's ScienceRocks because he likes wearing dresses to pretend he's a female.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 18, 2017)

OldLady said:


> She's a teacher, you morons.  She's not cussing.


----------



## DumpTrump (Sep 18, 2017)

Pumpkin Row said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




I actually don't, I don't have a tv. I enjoy print sources and follow several. I do watch The Daily Show online and a very good friend just won her second Emmy last night writing for John Oliver


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


_Would you mind elaborating on the aforementioned print sources? Do you use any other online news sources?_


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...



*"I don't have a tv."*

What about a crossbow, do you own one?


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 18, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> I'm thinking it's ScienceRocks because he likes wearing dresses to pretend he's a female.


_Matty is still active on their own account, and types differently. If it's a sock, it's not theirs._


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


What are your thoughts on the gif in my sig?


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 18, 2017)

Pumpkin Row said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


----------



## playtime (Sep 18, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



unoriginal....  like autotune.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome. If I may ask what was it that made you change from GOP to DEM? FYI I am a lifelong IND.
> ...



  Can you be a little more specific?
Trump is a poopy pants is kinda vague.


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 18, 2017)

playtime said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


I wasn't asking for your opinion.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Public School Teachers Behind Violent Antifa Group
> ...



  So you're one of those liberals who dosnt know a semi auto from a machine gun......I see easy pickens.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Hello! I'm glad I found this board. I'm a 36 year old female teacher from South Dakota and I've greatly...well, enjoyed may not be the best word, but am heavily involved in national politics. I am a democrat but for many many years, I was a republican, which has been an interesting shift. I look forward to getting to know you guys!


Well this is the best board on the net......even though it's filled with liars and former government lawyers.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 18, 2017)

OldLady said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



    Sounds like you've made the same mistake yourself.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 18, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



Probably no free time, what with teaching, protesting and reading Huff Post.


----------



## playtime (Sep 18, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



then why even bother replying to tell me?


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 18, 2017)

playtime said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Because you were too stupid to figure that out on your own.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

playtime said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep! It's is a sock.
> ...


Hahaha.. you are a very confused lightweight.


----------



## playtime (Sep 18, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



naw........  you were compelled to.  remember what i said about  being unoriginal?  you & mudwhistle should talk...


----------



## DumpTrump (Sep 18, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...





Just a glock.


----------



## playtime (Sep 18, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



<pfffft>   learn sarcasm fuzzwad.  it can only do you good.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...



    Have you espoused the ideals of socialism/liberalism or had parents show up at your school and tell you to keep your agenda to yourself?


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 18, 2017)

playtime said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


I do talk.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> You know it's absolutely made my day seeing some nut jobs loose their minds by simply existing. Its another reason I'm not a republican. The instinct to be viciously rude to a total stranger is pretty par for the course in that party. If Trump has shown us anything its the right's ability to turn on anyone that doesn't goose step to their tune.



   Oh bless your heart.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

playtime said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Definitely multiple times smarter than you are dumbass.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


_Fascinating, so then, what's your stance on the second amendment and regulations regarding arms?_


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


Aren't guns taboo with democrats?


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


POGO!!!!!! It is Pogster the sneaky rat!


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 18, 2017)

Btw... you never did say what you thought about the gif, DumpTrump.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...



  Thats one Gold star.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

playtime said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Hahaha.. you just proved my point dumbass.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


How do they become such gross snowflakes that hearing a right wing speaker sends them apoplectic?


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > who cares if he she it they are a sock.  if *you all *don't like them, i say more power to him her it them.
> ...


Tell us more about the good life you're living.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 18, 2017)

Tilly said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



  Thats above her pay grade.
She only knows her small part of her Orwellian master's plan.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...



Just one? I have three a 19, 17 and 26. I also have several crossbows.

I'm military and a trained sniper, I can shoot the head off a....bird from a distance of 2.5 kms, probably longer distance also but I have not done that yet.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> You know it's absolutely made my day seeing some nut jobs loose their minds by simply existing. Its another reason I'm not a republican. The instinct to be viciously rude to a total stranger is pretty par for the course in that party. If Trump has shown us anything its the right's ability to turn on anyone that doesn't goose step to their tune.


But then again Anitfa isn't a rightwing terrorist group. They're a violent, dishonest, and well funded leftist group.


I think you probably came in here with plenty of false assumptions.

Also, there is so much dishonesty here that trust isn't really big here.

Whenever somebody claims to be a former Republican who turned Democrat we tend to question the honesty of the person saying that.
Especially considering the leftist extremism in the Democratic Party that is on full display lately.

I can count 3 people here that claim to be former Republicans and they've proved not to be.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 18, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Well I'm a full fledged member of Star Fleet.

Live long and prosper.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 18, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > You know it's absolutely made my day seeing some nut jobs loose their minds by simply existing. Its another reason I'm not a republican. The instinct to be viciously rude to a total stranger is pretty par for the course in that party. If Trump has shown us anything its the right's ability to turn on anyone that doesn't goose step to their tune.
> ...



  Nailed it!
I was a Conservative until the dems went batshit crazy leftist and I at that moment knew it was time to change sides.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 18, 2017)

*


DumpTrump said:





MarathonMike said:



			Welcome. If I may ask what was it that made you change from GOP to DEM? FYI I am a lifelong IND.
		
Click to expand...


I saw the party go insane. Basic fiscal conservatism was taken over by utter insanity - the party of compassionate conservatives turned into a vicious, petty and flat out mean mob that was only concerned with rabidly protecting their piece of the pie. Really, my views never changed - but the party sure did and I refused to go along with the clown car.
		
Click to expand...

Snobicans*


Stuffed-shirted and pant-suited Conservatives feel the same way.  Maybe you can form a separate party.  Leave the Republicans to the Populists, the Democrats to the Blacks, Mexicans, and Moslems.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...



*"Well I'm a full fledged member of Star Fleet."





*
This is my one, ANYONE who does NOT worship Darth Vader is just a basic insect.
*



*


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 18, 2017)

This thread is another reminder of how funny and desperate libs can be.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> This thread is another reminder of how funny and desperate libs can be.



*"This thread is another reminder of how funny and desperate libs can be."
*
This thread is also another reminder of how funny and delightfully charming I can be


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 18, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> This thread is another reminder of how funny and desperate libs can be.


_I agree, though I also find it disappointing that the OP wouldn't answer my questions. I wanted to see if they actually had any right wing stances, or was just blowing hot air. The way I see it, stating they were surprised someone could be "Worse than Bush" and saying that Hillary was "No Obama" certainly made it sound like they are a staunch lifelong leftist, or simply a media-watching talking point parrot._


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 18, 2017)

aaronleland said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


*I'd Rather Be a Grammar Nazi Than a Grammar Nazi*

It only seems that way because the grammar of college graduates is at a grade school level.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> This thread is another reminder of how funny and desperate libs can be.


Take that sig OFF!!!!! I cannot focus on a freaking thing laughing my ass off every time you post something!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 18, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> This thread is another reminder of how funny and desperate libs can be.



  Dont discourage them.
They're our primary source of entertainment.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is another reminder of how funny and desperate libs can be.
> ...



Tycho is under orders to keep that sig.

Tycho, this is an order, you will obey, all resistance is futile


----------



## Gracie (Sep 18, 2017)

After reading her posts....if I had a kid in HS in her class..I would rank them in a heartbeat.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 18, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



  I heard the Russians hacked USMB and they cant remove it.
Vlad works in mysterious ways......


----------



## Gracie (Sep 18, 2017)

Hi Vlad! Tell Putin I said "howdy".


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Hi Vlad! Tell Putin I said "howdy".



   I'll be sure to bring a new reset button.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Hello! I'm glad I found this board. I'm a 36 year old female teacher from South Dakota and I've greatly...well, enjoyed may not be the best word, but am heavily involved in national politics. I am a democrat but for many many years, I was a republican, which has been an interesting shift. I look forward to getting to know you guys!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is another reminder of how funny and desperate libs can be.
> ...



^^^^ This:






And this:


----------



## Tilly (Sep 18, 2017)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 18, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



 Now thats entertainment!!
Hard to believe I could jump on a plane and 1500 miles later I could be on another planet.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 18, 2017)

Meanwhile....

Welcome to USMB. And good luck.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> but am heavily involved in national politics



Avec or sans a giant pink vagina?
Vagina hat?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2017)

Tilly said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



Right Wing Speech aka Logic and Sanity, this is the typical Snowflake reaction to:







Followed by:


----------



## Freewill (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Hello! I'm glad I found this board. I'm a 36 year old female teacher from South Dakota and I've greatly...well, enjoyed may not be the best word, but am heavily involved in national politics. I am a democrat but for many many years, I was a republican, which has been an interesting shift. I look forward to getting to know you guys!


So you were a Republican and now a Democrat, when did you suffer a serious head injury?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> You know it's absolutely made my day seeing some nut jobs loose **lose** their minds by simply existing. Its **It's** another reason I'm not a republican. The instinct to be viciously rude to a total stranger is pretty par for the course in that party. If Trump has shown us anything its **it's** the right's ability to turn on anyone that **who** doesn't goose step to their tune.


*F-*


----------



## DumpTrump (Sep 18, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




Only in the right wing blogosphere where reality doesn't exist.


----------



## DumpTrump (Sep 18, 2017)

Freewill said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > Hello! I'm glad I found this board. I'm a 36 year old female teacher from South Dakota and I've greatly...well, enjoyed may not be the best word, but am heavily involved in national politics. I am a democrat but for many many years, I was a republican, which has been an interesting shift. I look forward to getting to know you guys!
> ...



No I stopped being a sucker for bull shit.


----------



## DumpTrump (Sep 18, 2017)

Pumpkin Row said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is another reminder of how funny and desperate libs can be.
> ...



So I leave the board to have dinner and You equate that with not being willing to answer your questions? Some of us can't just sit here and hit refresh all day. We have jobs and lives.


----------



## DumpTrump (Sep 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> After reading her posts....if I had a kid in HS in her class..I would rank them in a heartbeat.




I'd be grateful


----------



## Gracie (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > After reading her posts....if I had a kid in HS in her class..I would rank them in a heartbeat.
> ...


I'm sure you would because it would be one less mind to pollute to your goosestepping.
Do tell your class to inform their parents you would be grateful if they would pull them from your teachings. But I bet you won't.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


Pogster, right on EST time. Leaving for supper at 6:44 and coming back an hour and a few minutes later.


----------



## Freewill (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


So you exchanged that is far worse.


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


It's looking like you're living in a world that doesn't exist.

Can you understand why the war you're fighting has no chance of winning?


----------



## Tilly (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


----------



## Peach (Sep 18, 2017)

OldLady said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Pubbies live in a permanent state of "ticked off" since Trump became President, actually since a female ran on a major party ticket; it has yet to wear off, HILARY is their mantra.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

Peach said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 18, 2017)

Tilly said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > Hello! I'm glad I found this board. I'm a 36 year old female teacher from South Dakota and I've greatly...well, enjoyed may not be the best word, but am heavily involved in national politics. I am a democrat but for many many years, I was a republican, which has been an interesting shift. I look forward to getting to know you guys!
> ...


*Preppy Progues*

That quotation refers only to Churchill's own hereditary class, so it is meaningless.  Also question *Lord *Acton's.  Its intention was to discouage anyone outside his own class from seeking power.   _Macbeth_, too, is misleading.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


_You're still not answering my questions, though<3_


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 18, 2017)

Pumpkin Row said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


Good luck with finding a lib who doesn't try avoiding a seemingly simple question.
theDoctorisIn did that with me in another thread.


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 18, 2017)

theDoctorisIn is why I appreciate and respect mods like coyote.


----------



## DumpTrump (Sep 18, 2017)

Pumpkin Row said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


Let's get one thing straight right off the bat. I don't answer to you. I don't acquiesce to the demands of bullies. I am not required to do anything you say or respond to anything you ask. I find you rude and I'm not willing to engage with someone who is determined to turn everything I say into a negative. It took me a sum total of 2 hours to get your number and I'm not impressed.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Sep 18, 2017)

Well welcome to the greatest spot in the universe beside everywhere else...

Now please know I am a Nazi Communist Tea Party Democrat Birther Trotsky Sanders Voter that is a Straight Transsexual Loving Christian Muslim Jew Buddhist  Druid that slurps the hooch while  hitting the bong but never drinking the bong water.

Now notice many will tell you that you suck and you do but still welcome to the greatest place in the Universe and Don't mind the straight jacket for you!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...



Pumpkin is 15 years in age, she is very intelligent and also it's good that she has an interest in politics as opposed to being a Bimbo who spends all day Twerking or whatever.


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


Let's get another thing straight.
You're an idiot who thinks you can talk stupid shit without catching some backlash.
Spout all the BS you want. Just don't think you won't be called out for it.


----------



## DarkFury (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Hello! I'm glad I found this board. I'm a 36 year old female teacher from South Dakota and I've greatly...well, enjoyed may not be the best word, but am heavily involved in national politics. I am a democrat but for many many years, I was a republican, which has been an interesting shift. I look forward to getting to know you guys!


*Please proceed to the flame zone. That's where we keep your kind.
Thank you.
Fury*


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


^^^^ We call that weaseling one's way out. Pumpkin Row is being rude? You surely jest, Pogster.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2017)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Well welcome to the greatest spot in the universe beside everywhere else...
> 
> Now please know I am a Nazi Communist Tea Party Democrat Birther Trotsky Sanders Voter that is a Straight Transsexual Loving Christian Muslim Jew Buddhist  Druid that slurps the hooch while  hitting the bong but never drinking the bong water.
> 
> Now notice many will tell you that you suck and you do but still welcome to the greatest place in the Universe and Don't mind the straight jacket for you!



Bruce darling as Pumpkin is in this thread we _don't_ mention The P**p*e D**do  

When reading the above Pumpkin Row do this  you have even _more_ of an innocent virgin mind than....well than _I _do....oh wait, hold on I forgot


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Sep 18, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Well welcome to the greatest spot in the universe beside everywhere else...
> ...



Well at least you did not mention the anchovy with pizza!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Hello! I'm glad I found this board. I'm a 36 year old female teacher from South Dakota and I've greatly...well, enjoyed may not be the best word, but am heavily involved in national politics. I am a democrat but for many many years, I was a republican, which has been an interesting shift. I look forward to getting to know you guys!



I am a scientist in California, but sane and decent, hence not a democrat.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > Hello! I'm glad I found this board. I'm a 36 year old female teacher from South Dakota and I've greatly...well, enjoyed may not be the best word, but am heavily involved in national politics. I am a democrat but for many many years, I was a republican, which has been an interesting shift. I look forward to getting to know you guys!
> ...


Then you are not one of those who are falsifying temperature readings....good!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2017)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



Now you remind me.

Pumpkin Row what is your opinion on the _importance _of Anchovies? 

Also this is me: 





Today is Tuesday so I will make my Confessions to my priest, if not today I also go to Confession on Fridays, in between those days of Confessions my priest and I play Machiavelli * and he drinks too many Vodkas and I have ONE Martini  

* Machiavelli (Italian card game) - Wikipedia


----------



## DumpTrump (Sep 18, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...





You sound like a crazy person.


----------



## DumpTrump (Sep 18, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > Hello! I'm glad I found this board. I'm a 36 year old female teacher from South Dakota and I've greatly...well, enjoyed may not be the best word, but am heavily involved in national politics. I am a democrat but for many many years, I was a republican, which has been an interesting shift. I look forward to getting to know you guys!
> ...


Your snooty attitude isn't very 'decent'.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


Pumpkin a bully? Rude? Lol. 
You clearly are a VERY poor judge of character. I pity the poor students under your 'care'.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Sep 18, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I am on my third shot of hooch so the conversation should not be viewed by minors or adults with a minor mind...

So that mean I will write and not read it...


----------



## DumpTrump (Sep 18, 2017)

Tilly said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



Yes. Demanding I answer questions on her time clock is rude. I don't care how young she is,  if she's goingTo join an adult conversation she needs to act like an adult.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...



OMG!

Snooty!?!

God I am going to love you in all the wrong ways!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Sep 18, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Oh if this was the Rubber Room I could just tell the newbie about what they could ride!!!


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


I'm not surprised at you thinking that.
Having spent thousands of hours talking with hundreds of psych patients over the past 12years, I've learned the majority believe they're the sane ones.


----------



## DumpTrump (Sep 18, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...




Yes it's a truly competent healthcare professional that will armchair diagnose someone off of 20 Internet posts.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


It seems like you don't act like an adult weaseling your way out to answer her polite questions. Nothing is rude about reminding a weasel to answer a question.


----------



## DarkFury (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


Step out in the FZ. See you there.


----------



## tycho1572 (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


People know crazy when they see it. lol


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Sitting on the horn.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...



*"if she's goingTo join an adult conversation"*

Liberals are not adults.










*"she needs to act like an adult."*

Pumpkin is a Conservative 15 year old and she is more of a responsible adult than ANY Liberal of ANY age.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


It would be nice if you, an allegedly 38 yr old 'teacher' who's regressed to the regressives would act like an adult too, but I've seen no evidence of that thus far!


----------



## DumpTrump (Sep 18, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


Lol im not meeting your demands or anyone else's, especially not a child's.


----------



## DumpTrump (Sep 18, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


 I'll go where I like, post what I like, respond to what I like and answer what questions I like. You have no power or control over me.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


'Off of'?
You sure you're a teacher?


----------



## DumpTrump (Sep 18, 2017)

This mob mentality is fascinating from a sociological stand point...


----------



## DarkFury (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


*No child here but you are in the intro section. The second to last safe zone for your kind. You will learn. *


----------



## DumpTrump (Sep 18, 2017)

Tilly said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


Yes, indulge personal attacks to hide your breach of ethics. That'll work


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2017)

Tilly said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



It must be the Crack or Meth or whatever


----------



## DumpTrump (Sep 18, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


Rotflmao. You're awful used to the whole my kind-your kind mind set, aren't you?  That Tells me all I need to know.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> This mob mentality is fascinating from a sociological stand point...





DumpTrump said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...



Lol. That was invitation from Fury.
You seem a tad paranoid.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> This mob mentality is fascinating from a sociological stand point...


A sociologist commie teacher. What a combination! Mob mentality? Now, just why would you say that with an avi like yours?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> This mob mentality is fascinating from a sociological stand point...



Are you a SJW?


----------



## DumpTrump (Sep 18, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


Must be


defcon4 said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > This mob mentality is fascinating from a sociological stand point...
> ...




Not the commies! RUUUUUUUUN!


----------



## Tilly (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


Your OP was kinda like that too.
Wassat tell you???


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Ah...already looking for the safe space around here?


----------



## Tilly (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


Breach of ethics??? 
Of what do you ramble, dear?


----------



## DumpTrump (Sep 18, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Woosh. That one went right over your head didn't it?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > This mob mentality is fascinating from a sociological stand point...
> ...



*"Mob mentality?" *

I like The Mob...."The Godfather Part II" is one of the greatest films ever, and also "The Public Enemy" made in 1931 with James Cagney and Jean Harlow.

The Public Enemy - Wikipedia


----------



## Tilly (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


What is it you teach, Dump?


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


You have the idea that everybody is stupid but you and nobody could understand what did you mean by RUUUUUN!A Apparently you are lagging behind in understanding when your warning was turned around on you. Maybe you are not as smart as you thought you were, huh?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...



Look rookie some have been dropping hints but I will be blunt and the section you are in is for introduction and now you need to enjoy the rest of the board.

Now you can ignore me but sooner or later posters will ignore this thread and you will have to post elsewhere.

Now you can join the Zone where all the cool mental midgets are at or play upstairs or go into my favorite place the Rubber Room but be warn I own that place and rule it with a special thingy that shall not be mention here.

So welcome and hope your stay is filled with pain...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



*"Ah...already looking for the safe space around here? "*

And it will be the one with armpit hair and blood on the floor


----------



## Tilly (Sep 18, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > This mob mentality is fascinating from a sociological stand point...
> ...





 
What makes you say that?


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...



Kick Fury's ass! He needs a good ass kicking.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 18, 2017)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > You know it's absolutely made my day seeing some nut jobs loose **lose** their minds by simply existing. Its **It's** another reason I'm not a republican. The instinct to be viciously rude to a total stranger is pretty par for the course in that party. If Trump has shown us anything its **it's** the right's ability to turn on anyone that **who** doesn't goose step to their tune.
> ...



    There goes the Glock star......


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...



Kick Tilly's ass too.


----------



## skye (Sep 18, 2017)

Tilly said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...





We can only imagine.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...



   Perspective..........get some,by moving to cali.


----------



## thetor (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...


Now,You are a femme worth knowing,by your excellent original post and honesty in the above post.....Welcome,you will no doubt keep "The Bastards Honest",,,tor


----------



## DarkFury (Sep 18, 2017)

*You come on down to the FZ. Got me a sale this Friday and I think you will fit right in.*


Bruce_T_Laney said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


*I need them in the zone for my sale Friday. THAT should have them at your asylum by Monday.*


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...



You would like Fury. He's a ball of fun. See his pic.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...



  So a very young girl has you stumped already?
Not to white night for you Pumpkin because I know you're perfectly capable of handling yourself but I cant help poking the idiot.
   If it only knew.....


----------



## skye (Sep 18, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> *You come on down to the FZ. Got me a sale this Friday and I think you will fit right in.*
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...





Exactly!


----------



## DarkFury (Sep 18, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


So when you going to Whip it out and show her your thing?


----------



## skye (Sep 18, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...




what's seen cannot be unseen


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 18, 2017)

skye said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...



  I hate to say it but I was relieved it wasnt the throbbing pink thing....


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Sep 18, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



Thank God I am drunk because being sober that would have made Aaron straight!


----------



## skye (Sep 18, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



what throbbing pink thing, sweet???


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 18, 2017)

Methinks that the OP is simply a troll that had a prior profile deleted...........at the very least? "She" is SOOOOO generic.......


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 18, 2017)

skye said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



     We'll I tried to get it off the internet but you know how it goes.....


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 18, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


_Well, no Pizza place I've ever been to has had them on the menu, so I've never tasted them. Thus, I don't know!_


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 18, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



Of course, after meeting you he'll turn to jelly. To wit.


----------



## DarkFury (Sep 18, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Methinks that the OP is simply a troll that had a prior profile deleted...........at the very least? "She" is SOOOOO generic.......


*Hey Dale! Yeah I agree and I think it's male playing female. Writes in that "Power Kitty" style like mutt.*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 18, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...



  You're slipping.....


----------



## DarkFury (Sep 18, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


*Maybe you were squeezing it to tight when you were holding it?*


----------



## skye (Sep 18, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...




ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh that throbbing thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it blue now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you Hossfly!!!!!


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 18, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



You talkin' about Bubbly?




​


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 18, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



  I might have a copyright infringement for the throbbing part....
And just because you added an eye doesnt mean you dodged my copyright.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


But isn't that what you are doing?


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm just glad it wasn't me that ran a n00b off this time


----------



## Tilly (Sep 18, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


----------



## Gracie (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


You started off pretty good, but then you kinda punched the Force Field button when you mentioned Bush and Obama. There are democrats here as well as republicans...and lots of independents. Perhaps you should have kept to the gist of your OP and your welcome thread would not have degenerated like it did. I apologize for that (speaking for myself), but...you get what you give and you started the giving. Now yer getting.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 18, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Oh no....you've done it now...


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


_No kidding you didn't answer to me, I asked like three questions, and you still haven't said anything important. _

_Hmm, bully? I asked my questions in a very polite way, they were all related to politics, all on topic, and they were all legitimate questions. If you weren't here to discuss your political views, then I guess you're on your way to the Flame Zone._

_If you find me rude, you'll likely never be at home here. If you're not willing to engage with me, you'll find it difficult to engage with anyone. I've done nothing to imply turning anything you say into anything negative, in fact, I go out of my way to interview people I disagree with in order to fully understand their perspective. This is an introduction thread, and I was asking you basic questions. If you won't even answer basic questions, introducing yourself was completely pointless._


----------



## Gracie (Sep 18, 2017)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


They taste like sardines, but stronger in the fishy department. But are very skinny and small. And extremely salty. In short...icky.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 18, 2017)

Pumpkin Row said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


You are beneath her, in her mind. I wonder if she treats her students that way? If they ask a question, they are put in the bully department?


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


_This sort of attitude she has is why my generation just sits on their hands when asked if they have any questions after listening to a guest speaker at an event. _


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 18, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...





Gracie said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



   Sorry for the funny....reading you explain the obvious gave me a chuckle.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


_Well, I suppose that would explain why no restaurant(That I've seen) seems to carry them as a topping._


----------



## Gracie (Sep 18, 2017)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


She has her ideals and opinions and stances and therefore..she must be right and everyone else is wrong. Problem is, she used to be republican and is now democrat, so that means she was wrong not too long ago and now thinks she is right. So that means everyone else she probably teaches or corresponds with must feel like she does, think as she does, does as she does, believes as she does, because now she is right whereas before she was wrong. Make sense? Thought not.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 18, 2017)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...


Round Table Pizza offers anchovies. Most pizza places do but only if you ask specifically for them. They can put them on the pizza as it is being cooked..or on the side and you add what you wish. MrG likes anchovies but we have them on the side (in a small container) so they don't mess up MY side of the pizza.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 18, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...




I'm in logistics, supply chain management. Time fences, theory of constraints, that sort of stuff.


----------



## skye (Sep 18, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



ohhhh

that is impressive Uncensored2008!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...





Says the one with the hate site name...

I see Hillary has jumped in in calling for a coup.

Civil war isn't very decent, but it's what you democrats have started.


----------



## westwall (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...









Pumpkins questions were asked in a respectful tone.  Your refusal to answer them speaks volumes about your honesty, and your lack of ethics.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



*"throbbing"*

As Pumpkin is in this thread that _should _read:

"th*o*b***"

Now Pumpkin has been exposed to such degenerate filth, you realise she might now go off the rails and become a juvenile delinquent


----------



## deannalw (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Hello! I'm glad I found this board. I'm a 36 year old female teacher from South Dakota and I've greatly...well, enjoyed may not be the best word, but am heavily involved in national politics. I am a democrat but for many many years, I was a republican, which has been an interesting shift. I look forward to getting to know you guys!




Hello. I used to be a democrat when I was a young dumbshit but I switched to independant when I got older and smarter.


----------



## April (Sep 18, 2017)

I haven't read this thread....yet....but why did it get moved here? PR isn't allowed to post down here...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 18, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



  Oh Damn!!!!
Punish me baby!!!!


----------



## deannalw (Sep 18, 2017)

OldLady said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...




I didn't realize there were dummies out there that didn't notice at LEAST the difference between the words.
Auto
Semi-auto.


----------



## skye (Sep 18, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




you are an naughty boy!

no! you are naughty!  no good!


----------



## westwall (Sep 18, 2017)

AngelsNDemons said:


> I haven't read this thread....yet....but why did it get moved here? PR isn't allowed to post down here...








I'm working it out.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 18, 2017)

skye said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



   ......have you been talking to the wife?
she promised...


----------



## deannalw (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...




I'm so glad you are here!

We're tired of gnawing on the same ole lefties with all their whining about bite marks and words that hurt.


----------



## skye (Sep 18, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



no way! 

talk  to your gorgeous puppy!!!!!!!!!!! not talk to humans....never!!!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2017)

AngelsNDemons said:


> I haven't read this thread....yet....but why did it get moved here? PR isn't allowed to post down here...



It's okay A&D I have Self-Appointed as Pumpkin's Moral Guardian.

She'll be okay, I am literally THINKING like a Nun this to protect Pumpkin's innocent mind, her morals are safe in my hands


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Sep 18, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...



How did you get a picture of Bill Clinton after he has seen Hillary naked again?


----------



## April (Sep 18, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> It's okay A&D I have Self-Appointed as Pumpkin's Moral Guardian.
> 
> She'll be okay, I am literally THINKING like a Nun this to protect Pumpkin's innocent mind, her morals are safe in my hands


You iz awesome, Miss Lucy...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2017)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > It's okay A&D I have Self-Appointed as Pumpkin's Moral Guardian.
> ...



I am failing already, I am having bad thoughts


----------



## deannalw (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > who cares if he she it they are a sock.  if *you all *don't like them, i say more power to him her it them.
> ...





You are SO right!
Anytime I jump into a group of people and 98% of them don't care for me at all, it tells me I'm a winner!


----------



## April (Sep 18, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> I am failing already, I am having bad thoughts


No bad thoughts! I see Westwall moved this out of the FZ to General Discussion, so all is well...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



*"MrG likes anchovies"*

MrG is therefore excellent.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2017)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > I am failing already, I am having bad thoughts
> ...



Westwall is a gentleman, um I know he hates anchovies, but I won't hold that against him


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 18, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


_But what did anchovies ever do to him?_


----------



## deannalw (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...




My glock will kick your glocks ASS!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 18, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't read this thread....yet....but why did it get moved here? PR isn't allowed to post down here...
> ...




Everyone wants to see Pumpkin succeed!!!!!
No pressure Pumpkin but we expect good things from you!!!
  .....Okay thats bullshit...there is pressure.
   Just kidding. Be yourself and things will come to you from what I've seen.


----------



## skye (Sep 18, 2017)

hi everyone

what


----------



## deannalw (Sep 18, 2017)

playtime said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




Hey now fucketyfuckaroo... There's no place in this shithole for assholio language of that sort.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Hello! I'm glad I found this board. I'm a 36 year old female teacher from South Dakota and I've greatly...well, enjoyed may not be the best word, but am heavily involved in national politics. I am a democrat but for many many years, I was a republican, which has been an interesting shift. I look forward to getting to know you guys!


AWESOME

Another person that used to be a rep and reversed aged into a child.

welcome and thanks for the increased level of violence.


----------



## deannalw (Sep 18, 2017)

Tilly said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...




I'd like to know that myself. 
You'd think instead of a conservative speaker, that they don't even have to listen to, they are being subjected to their loved ones being set on fire.
Wtf is up with that?


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 18, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...


_Thank you<3_

_I'd hate to let everyone down, so naturally I'll do my very best~_


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 18, 2017)

Pumpkin Row said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



When the language gets rough, just close your eyes and skip over the bad parts.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2017)

Pumpkin Row said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



What is this:

_*"<3"*_


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> This mob mentality is fascinating from a sociological stand point...



Indeed






democrats out in the street for their nightly Kristalnacht.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 18, 2017)

Pumpkin Row said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



   Fuc all that!!!
You do this for yourself!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 18, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


_It's a heart. I try to keep my posts mature on the forum, but sometimes my typical manner of typing seeps into my posts and I don't catch it. I actually use a lot of emojis in my private conversations, and that's one of them. Kinda like the "~", which denotes the usage of a singsong voice._


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 18, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


----------



## deannalw (Sep 18, 2017)

Peach said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...




She ain't my mantra.
I just wish she'd start herself on fire.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2017)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



*"It's a heart."*

Oh okay that's good.

I thought it looked like um something else, do not ask me what, as your Self Appointed Moral Guardian I am not going to tell you I thought that looked sort of like....male happenings in the lower region


----------



## deannalw (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...



Translation: bawk bawk bawk bawGaaaak!

You are welcome!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 18, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



 It's nice to have a women who can explain the male mind.....
Please dont pollute Pumpkins mind with the truth.
     My wife has called men pigs and I've skated on the edge of the accusation for 27 years.....
 She finally admitted that I was okay .........after much deception on my part.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



^^^^ That's it, I expect Pumpkin to go completely off the rails now.

By this weekend she'll probably be out there selling Crack


----------



## deannalw (Sep 18, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> This mob mentality is fascinating from a sociological stand point...




You and your antifa huge vagina suit wearing comrades should be experts on mobs and their mentality.


----------



## deannalw (Sep 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...




I didn't think she started off well. I thought it was a turd of an intro.

Me likey


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 18, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



  Awww for crying out loud Pumpkin!!!!
You should at least give me a little shit about my posts!
  If you dont I have the fear you actually understood some of my off color jokes.


----------



## deannalw (Sep 18, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...





If James tried putting anchovies on our table I'd have to leap up and slap him all over his head for a minute or two.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 18, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


_Well, I can't honestly say I haven't understood any of them~_


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 18, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


_Hmm, if I'm trying to succeed to prove other people wrong, is it still considered for myself?_


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 18, 2017)

Pumpkin Row said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



   Thata Girl!!!!


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 18, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Looks like a pair of tits.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 18, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


_I do my best~_

_Think the OP bounced from this thread for good?_


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 18, 2017)

Pumpkin Row said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



  Those people are secondary....
And you can bet the people who want you to succeed feel the same way.
   I have to admit I see my Niece in you.
She's just hitting 10th grade and she's made the Wife and I so Proud that we have to keep from spoiling her. From her Piano Recitals to her Polyscience class that leans Conservative I feel there's hope for our future.
   We have no children and watching my Niece excel warms my heart.
  Hope ya dont mind that I see her in you. It's a complete complement and I hope she continues in your vein.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 19, 2017)

I no longer apologize to the ...cough..."teacher" who bullied a 15 year old by calling said 15 year old "rude" and a bully for asking a fucking question. (Pardon my french. Pumpkin, do not read that)


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 19, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


_I certainly take it as a compliment, she has to be pretty great if you have had a hand in raising her._


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 19, 2017)

Pumpkin Row said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



  The wife and I take great joy in being part of her life and her college years are paid for.
     Between my Niece and People like you I feel our country has a chance to overcome the NWO.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 19, 2017)

15 pages of introductions. You must be tired of shaking hands and getting slapped on the back by now. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Sep 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Yes, so stop it and be pious while I tempt you...


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 19, 2017)

Pumpkin Row said:


> _It's a heart. I try to keep my posts mature on the forum, but sometimes my typical manner of typing seeps into my posts and I don't catch it. I actually use a lot of emojis in my private conversations, and that's one of them. Kinda like the "~", which denotes the usage of a singsong voice._



PFFT "mature" ~snorts~  I'm damn near 44 and I do <3's and tithes regularly. I even taught my mother to do hearts ~giggles~ If peeps can't get past an emoticon or two to read your words, then they aren't worth the effort of maturity anyways. Turn on the troll light for them types and fuck 'em... erm... I mean... ~flees Lucy's ruler~


----------



## Dalia (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 19, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


*One Way Street Going Nowhere*

On another embee, I had the same problem with a Lostralian Preppy (tuition 50 K a year).  The other posters accused me of picking on him because of his age, as if that doesn't go with being on an adult forum.  

In this flatline era, people never consider what a statement logically should imply.  For example, if someone doesn't have to suffer for the sins of his father, he shouldn't be rewarded for the success of his frather either. Trust funds should be outlawed.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Sep 19, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome. If I may ask what was it that made you change from GOP to DEM? FYI I am a lifelong IND.
> ...


So they just turned into the party that you have now affiliated yourself with.  Why do you think, President Trump got elected, to "Drain the Swamp", and get back to more conservative ideas.  Problem is that you have Bitch McConnell, Pauline Ryan, and other turncoat establishment Rebublicrats fighting the president at ever step.  And the Dimbocraps, just play along as they wont work with any Republican President since Tip O'Neil fucked President Reagan on the wall funding for amnesty.


----------



## playtime (Sep 19, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



lol....as i said- no originality...


----------



## playtime (Sep 19, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



yaaaaaaaaaaa...............  that's the ticket......................


----------



## playtime (Sep 19, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



what point was that fuzzwad?  that you have one on top of your head?


----------



## playtime (Sep 19, 2017)

deannalw said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



well then little douchbaguette,  i suggest you go where you can win huuuuuuuge..... & bigley!


----------



## BlackSand (Sep 19, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> You know it's absolutely made my day seeing some nut jobs loose their minds by simply existing. Its another reason I'm not a republican. The instinct to be viciously rude to a total stranger is pretty par for the course in that party. If Trump has shown us anything its the right's ability to turn on anyone that doesn't goose step to their tune.



I hope you teach art ... 

.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 19, 2017)

playtime said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Actually you didn't talk about originality, so calling me dishonest is a bit hypocritical. Oh, and just because you don't agree with what someone says it doesn't mean they are liars.

What I was talking about was people who lie and know they are lying. 
Anyone can be misinformed. 
It's the people who know for a fact that what they are posting is total BS that seems to infest this board.

I think you don't seem to be able to tell the difference, that's the problem here.


----------



## playtime (Sep 19, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



m'kkkkkkkkkkkk   where did i call you dishonest?  where did i say anything about lying to anyone on this thread?   what you don't seem to realize....lenny...... what the fuck i was even referring to do you?   me thinx not.   start with your 'signature'.  some other dippity do-duh ON THIS THREAD asked the OP what she thought of HIS siggy.  i chimed in with 'unoriginal'... because,  well.... i've seen that little gif in more than one posters'  signature.  yours was the latest & you JUST got on this thread.  that's why i referenced you.  

yes.... unoriginal.   then you tell me to  'stfu'  when i had JUST used that reply only a few posts earlier than yours.  oh my god---   at least try to get your facts straight b4 wagging that nicotine stained finger at me, lenny,


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 19, 2017)

playtime said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


I don't smoke. Who's lenny. And I change my signature periodically, but a lot of people seem to love it, so I've kept it on for a couple of weeks long before the Trump re-tweet.
And I wasn't even involved in your juvenile back and forth with somebody else, so why bring me into it?


----------



## playtime (Sep 19, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



i've  called you lenny whenever we crossed paths on the board.  you never asked why or said anything until now.    it's short for leonard.... as in nemoy...who is holding a cigarette.   can you follow the bouncing ball now?  am i now suppose to feel bad because you had  that  signature b4 the orange clown retweeted it & it isn't  quite as unoriginal as i said?   nope.  not at all.   it says much about who is sporting it & those that 'love it'. 

you seem kinda snowflaky about all this....


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 19, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


The idiot is triggered by your sig....hahaha. Keep it! I happen to like it and as you said many more people do. Little snowflake is melting over it.


----------



## playtime (Sep 19, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



'melting'.....  sure sure.   why to trolls & rwnjs always mistake mockery for anything else because they need to feel better about themselves?


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 19, 2017)

playtime said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


 Snowflakes break down entirely when they're confronted with truth or simply opposing views

Leonard Nemoy isn't usually called lenny. It's usually Spock. And the reason I haven't mentioned it before is because I probably haven't paid attention to you before. And Spock is smoking a joint, not a cigarette. 

I don't smoke, so your attempts at being clever isn't a matter of me being dense but more a matter of you being opaque rather than lucid in your remarks. 

And when it comes to my signature...I didn't create it but it speaks for itself.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 19, 2017)

playtime said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Mockery, huh? Trying to safe face? Hahaha....


----------



## Tilly (Sep 19, 2017)

Pupil:  Hey, Miss Dump! What's 2 add 2?





Miss Dump:

Let's get one thing straight right off the bat. I don't answer to you. I don't acquiesce to the demands of bullies. I am not required to do anything you say or respond to anything you ask. I find you rude and I'm not willing to engage with someone who is determined to turn everything I say into a negative. It took me a sum total of 2 hours to get your number and I'm not impressed.


----------



## DarkFury (Sep 19, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


*You know female high school teachers have been a busy group lately. I have been following them in the crime section of the paper. *


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 19, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...



I've read through this entire thread up to this post, up until this point I was on the fence on whether you are a sock or not.  

This post should confirm in nearly everyone's mind that you a sock, or a former member that had been banned.  Up till this post, Ms. Row had only asked you say, four or five questions.  So unless you read her posting history, which, as new member, one would rarely even know how to do, I am quite certain you know who she is, and know that her posts neither assumed you were a sock, and were intelligent, probing, and seeking to get to know you only.

Your post was the one that was bullying, not hers.  You are either clearly a sock, or confusing her posts with others.  Her questions were only seeking information, nothing more.  You have used evasive tactics, and outright obfuscation.  Clearly you are concealing something, have no logical basis for your positions, or are spinning a yarn for the forum.


----------



## NLT (Sep 19, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> High school... the better to indoctrinate young voters. That was Sarcasm but in sure some right winger will go there  - they can't help themselves.


My sister in law is a far left elementary teacher and she cant keep her politics and indoctrination out of her classroom.


----------



## Larsky (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 19, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Many are either screwing their students physically or mentally. 

They claim that Catholic students are in peril. Students in public schools are often at the mercy of angry American hating liberals trying to endoctrinate them. Turn them into Snowflakes.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 19, 2017)

deannalw said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > This mob mentality is fascinating from a sociological stand point...
> ...



^^^^ This:

The below is Mental Illness + Only A Blind Carpet Muncher Would Grab It By The Pussy.






The below is Mental Illness + Baby Murdering Whores = Belong In Gitmo.






The below is Mental Ilness Beyond Hope = Take It Out And Shoot It.






Also to add this:


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...


_I feel like those cupcakes aren't something one would take to a potluck._


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 19, 2017)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > deannalw said:
> ...


Depends if it is a fa... I mean LGTB potluck then I think it is OK.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 19, 2017)

playtime said:


> who cares if he she it they are a sock.  if *you all *don't like them, i say more power to him her it them.



Sure, Jake


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 19, 2017)

DumpTrump said:


> Hello! I'm glad I found this board. I'm a 36 year old female teacher from South Dakota and I've greatly...well, enjoyed may not be the best word, but am heavily involved in national politics. I am a democrat but for many many years, I was a republican, which has been an interesting shift. I look forward to getting to know you guys!



Welcome aboard. I'm from Southern California Palm Spring as my primary residence. I still live in Key Biscayne Florida as my secondary home. A business owner and also a Democrat. My parents ( passed away years ago ) and my entire clan was born as a Republican except in last 6 or 8 years. There are more and more of my (tons of them) friends and extended (large numbers) families are shifting to Democrat after last 7 months this year.


----------



## playtime (Sep 19, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



nooooooooooooo............  when i said mockery  i  meant m-o-c-k-e-r-y.


----------



## playtime (Sep 19, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



_yes- of course you have._


----------



## playtime (Sep 19, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > who cares if he she it they are a sock.  if *you all *don't like them, i say more power to him her it them.
> ...



lol...  stupidest post i've seen from you yet.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 19, 2017)

playtime said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Its an ongoing joke. If more people liked you, you might have been included


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 19, 2017)

LOL i love my avi.
I see my smartass comments and look over and see that cockzucker smiling like that, makes me


----------



## playtime (Sep 19, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



oh now that hurt TN... really.  i am crushed to learn i am not popular...............


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 19, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> LOL i love my avi.
> I see my smartass comments and look over and see that cockzucker smiling like that, makes me



^^^^ STFU you cockzucking bastard


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 19, 2017)

playtime said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > LOL i love my avi.
> ...


you just look for any reason for me to poke you


----------



## playtime (Sep 19, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...




how YOU doin'?


----------



## Pete7469 (Sep 19, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > Just a glock.
> ...



Democrooks do not adhere to their own rules. They have no standards of their own, but if someone they're programmed to hate falls short of the standards we hold ourselves too then it becomes a sound bite the libtards will parrot until they're trained to say something else.

The same with guns. Most libturds have no problem restricting other people, as long as they have theirs.

Of course the left has made every effort to alienate people from owning guns and defending themselves, fortunately it only worked on the bed wetters. Can you imagine if moonbats of today were like the moonbats of Germany in 1920? Antifa Thugs would have made that meat puppet faggot obozo "President for Perpetuity", assuming they could spell it.


----------



## deannalw (Sep 19, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...




OK now... the coochie cupcakes gave me a shocked bitter beer face.

And I am scarred for life.

Probably gonna have PTSD.

Ima send you my bill for a therapist.


----------



## deannalw (Sep 19, 2017)

Pumpkin Row said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > deannalw said:
> ...




HAHAHA!

Every year I gotta suffer through my Hubby's family reunion. A lot of them are either gooey goody two shoes or fake ass goody two shoes.

I'm of a mind to bring some vagina and peener cupcakes and watch the mayhem ensue.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 19, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> > Hello! I'm glad I found this board. I'm a 36 year old female teacher from South Dakota and I've greatly...well, enjoyed may not be the best word, but am heavily involved in national politics. I am a democrat but for many many years, I was a republican, which has been an interesting shift. I look forward to getting to know you guys!
> ...


Babies are born as republicans?
Who knew


----------



## BlackSand (Sep 19, 2017)

This thread is perfect for those who may think it is some kind of accomplishment to switch from one group of nit-wits to an entirely different group of nit-wits.
It's like saying ... "Oh, I'm a sucker for identity politics and the garbage mindless nit-wits pass off as responsible or reasonable policy."

The best part is that you aren't even a halfway decent nit-wit.
You are so wishy-washy neither group of nit-wits can count on you not falling for the next piece of political garbage you stumble across.

.


----------



## deannalw (Sep 19, 2017)

Tilly said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > DumpTrump said:
> ...




Mine were all wrinkly, hairless gnomes.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Sep 19, 2017)

deannalw said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


_My legal guardians said babies were born looking like mutant frogs. Whatever works, I guess._


----------



## deannalw (Sep 19, 2017)

Pumpkin Row said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...




My brother looked like a crazed, pissed off Churchill


----------



## Larsky (Sep 19, 2017)

deannalw said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > deannalw said:
> ...


I don't care what anyone says, this is photoshopped and creepy:


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 19, 2017)

BlackSand said:


> This thread is perfect for those who may think it is some kind of accomplishment to switch from one group of nit-wits to an entirely different group of nit-wits.
> It's like saying ... "Oh, I'm a sucker for identity politics and the garbage mindless nit-wits pass off as responsible or reasonable policy."
> 
> The best part is that you aren't even a halfway decent nit-wit.
> ...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 19, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



<3???

Looks like the equation for Nazi Pete's IQ....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 19, 2017)

playtime said:


> [
> 
> well then little douchbaguette,  i suggest you go where you can win huuuuuuuge..... & bigley!



What I don't get about you democrat traitors is why, since you want a totalitarian dictatorship where the state owns all things including the lives of the enslaved masses, you don't just move to North Korea where the society you are waging your civil war to create is already established for you?

It's the revenge thing isn't it? You want revenge against everyone who has done better than you, which is virtually everyone...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Sep 19, 2017)

deannalw said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > deannalw said:
> ...



Swear to God you are my sister!

I know we are not but I look like Chichill!


----------



## deannalw (Sep 19, 2017)

Larsky said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...




Some bastid folded that poor babe up like a sweater!


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 20, 2017)

Larsky said:


>


  "My protégé, Socks, took over the White House in 1993 and ran it until he had to resign because of sexual misconduct.  He was succeeded in office by that obnoxious mutt, Buddy, and the country went all to hell."


----------



## playtime (Sep 20, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



<pffffft>

bite me.


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 20, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> What is this:
> 
> _*"<3"*_


Heart/love


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 20, 2017)

playtime said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Oh, I'd rather shoot you for treason....


----------



## playtime (Sep 21, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


----------



## RWNJ (Apr 16, 2018)

Tilly said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...


You know, He may have been referring to fashion Nazis. Just saying.


----------



## Dalia (Apr 16, 2018)

Hey DumpTrump ------------->


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Apr 16, 2018)

DumpTrump said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome. If I may ask what was it that made you change from GOP to DEM? FYI I am a lifelong IND.
> ...





> I saw the party go insane.


 Methinks there is more to this than a little lunacy...Been watching too much Lame Stream Media i guess...


----------

